# So many options these days choosing a handgun is tough



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive owned handguns but that was more than a few years ago , sold them when my kids started being born.....needed the money. At first I started seriously looking into the Ruger American 9mm and I like a lot about it though being true to Ruger tradition they are heavy. So I got looking into Glock , in spite of them being ugly I actually like what I see in the glock 19 but I cant stand fixed sights....for that much money I should have options. I need to sttay in a low to mid price range so I will still keep those in mind. Im also interested in S&W m/p 9 , looks nice and feels nice and has good reviews too. Then theres the Beretta px storm , the Springfield Arms XD , Walther Creed , and a few others. There are some obvious winners in this list but its like walking down a cereal isle , too much choice makes it harder to choose. The only handguns Ive used before were S&W .357 , Beretta M9 , and Ruger P89....and I was happy with all of them. But theres a whole new world of polymer guns these days I never really thought about until now.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What is the reason why your buying. Figure that out first.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah thats the place to start. Need a decent home defense gun as well as a good shooter that the wife and kid can learn and put time in at the range with. Since there can only be one....for now , its gonna have to be a general purpose multi fit tool for the family to learn , and hopefully never have to use outside the target range. As I can see it all these listed seem to fit that nicely. Magazine capacity is important since a lot of rounds and time will be spent at the range , and I probably should opt for smaller/lighter versions. 

Certain ones keep rising to the top of the list so the field is getting narrower.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You mention you want your wife and kid to be able to learn with this pistol as well. I’d not worry too much about magazine capacity then. More rounds bigger mags. The grip needs to be able to fit the smaller hands of a woman and kid.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I also have a 357 and a P89 Ruger., but so does everyone else. I recently purchased the Ruger SR40C and it's small and comfortable to shoot. The same day, I purchased the Springfield XDS40. It is a small and lean little monster that feels like holding a cheese grater after the 3rd clip, It's my CCW of choice, not because it's a fun weapon, It's small and wicked and perfect for self defense. That's why I got the Ruger too, as it's fun to shoot. I wanted a 40 because everyone has a 9mm.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The newer version of the Springfield XDS 2.0 with the has a different texture to the grip panels which is quite comfortable. The frame was modified to raise your grip closer to the bore axis. The other upgrade is a reworked trigger which is not only lighter but considerably smoother. Mine breaks @ 7.4 lbs which is OK for a striker fired pistol but I've ordered a spring & sear kit to reset the trigger to the 5 1/2 lb range. I should add that I purchased the 9mm version with the 3.3" barrel & use it for concealed carry. I've also shot the comparable S & W Shield & found it to be a good firearm. My personal preference was definitely the Springfield for CC with bulkier clothing. I really like shooting the 2nd generation XDS 3.3" in 9mm....definitely a good quality & highly dependable weapon. Mike


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The smaller the frame the lighter the pistol and more recoil. If you want to target shoot with it get a steel gun in a 6" barrel with a good trigger system. It's no fun getting bit every time you pull the trigger and more fun when you hit the target. If you want something that goes "POP" and easy to handle and cost effective to shoot look at the 22 cal line, there's a bunch out there and the ammo is getting better in price. I have a minimum outlook as far as the caliber I carry for self defense if that's what your looking for but I think it will be more of a family participation thing.
I have a 1911/22 that my wife loves to shoot as well as my daughter. No recoil and they shoot 300 rounds every time we go out to play. Young children?, get them a rifle and teach them how to shoot first, then a pistol. jmo


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The XDS has a very narrow grip and becomes very uncomfortable to shoot. As a CC weapon it's great.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pops, I agree with your observation about the grip width. I specifically researched a compact pistol that had an appx 3" barrel & that was less than 1" thick for CCW purposes. There are a lot of other better options out there for children to learn with. We have a full size Colt Gold Cup (made by Umarex) in .22 which is a real pleasure to shoot & is quite accurate. Ruger, S&W, Walther, & Beretta have some great rimfire options which would be excellent learning/practice pistols for a family. Mike


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Going to have to agree with Pops...Once you mentioned your wife and child, first thing that came to mind was 22. Dont kid yourself on a 22 not being deadly either. Many years ago there was a serial killer I believe from licking county who killed with a 22.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

A 22 pistol would be a lot better for learning to shoot but I have lots of experience with 9mm and kinda want to stick with that for the fun of shooting at the range and increased lethality if it ever had to be used in defense. Not as much takedown power as the larger ones but a faster muzzle velocity. Back when I owned the Ruger P89 I enjoyed it though it was a big gun and heavy. The Ruger American 9mm compact looks to be a better gun , a little lighter and smaller , seems like a good choice with a great price. So many other choices in the same price range and great reviews still make it a tough choice though. All have some things I like and some things I dont. Im not a fan of fixed sights , so that takes a few off the list. I may not ever need to do anything with the sights but in case I want to I should have the option. So Im looking at the Rugers , the M&P , XDS , a little closer now. They seem to be evenly matched for what I am looking for. Im kinda backing away from the expectation of high capacity magazines a little , having extra mags at the range could make up for lower capacity if it means a more manageable gun with a better price.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Correct answer here is G19. I get they don't have adjustable sights, but very few non-target pistols do. To me (and many) it's the best "do-a-lot-of-things-really-well" pistol.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Glock 40 10mm one glock to rule them all lol. Has adjustable sights and comes with MOS plates reaty to mount an rmr mini red dot of your choice on if you wanted


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like there is a version of the XDS 9mm subcompact that has a spare extended 13 round mag. This just might be a good combination of size and capacity. Price looks good too....


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like your mind is made up. Ever shoot a 3" barrel at 21 ft? Especially with a 2 step trigger..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Sounds like your mind is made up. Ever shoot a 3" barrel at 21 ft? Especially with a 2 step trigger..


Nope , I expect that might be a lively little gun. Do those properties make the gun difficult ? If I went with it that would be on the opposite end of the spectrum from the heavy Ruger. I havent made up my mind yet , ......so much to consider.....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> The XDS has a very narrow grip and becomes very uncomfortable to shoot. As a CC weapon it's great.



Is there a sleeve or something that could go over the grip to make it more comfortable ?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> The XDS has a very narrow grip and becomes very uncomfortable to shoot. As a CC weapon it's great.


("YEA MAN!!") 40 caliber with home defense rounds. it's a handful of woopa**
I like my 9's too, but I don't want to carry around larger pistol and all the extra weight of the hi cap mags...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Is there a sleeve or something that could go over the grip to make it more comfortable ?


Yes, hogue makes a nice sleeve


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Where are you located? I have several different 9mm guns im willing to meet you at my local range and let you try out. You can cover your own ammo. I’ll “clean “ them when we’re done. I have couple Springfields, Glock, Colt, Taurus, and a Smith


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice offer shot 1  That's a hard offer to beat


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

shot1buck said:


> Where are you located? I have several different 9mm guns im willing to meet you at my local range and let you try out. You can cover your own ammo. I’ll “clean “ them when we’re done. I have couple Springfields, Glock, Colt, Taurus, and a Smith



Thats a generous offer , thanks. Im in Findlay. I wont be able to go very far from findlay for a while , I drive an around town beater and my wife uses the good car for work. I dont know where you are at but if you arent in findlay I still appreciate the offer. I did just learn last night that buffalo trading here in town rents some of these guns in their indoor range. Thats an option I hadnt thought of yet


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m over in Cleveland on the East side. Little to far of a hike for either one of us. Maybe someone in your area can help you out. But definitely ask your range, like you mentioned most will have something you are able to rent


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm down in Celina.....just an hour or so south of you. One of our local gun shops has a very nice indooor range & a variety of range guns (25-30 models) you are permitted to shoot. Obviously, they will rent these guns also but if you are looking to make a purchase decision or go with an established client they will allow you to try out various weapons at no charge. If you would want to come down sometime I'd be willing to meet you & bring a couple of my different pistols as well. My shop is only a block away from this store (Grand Lake Guns) & the only thing I would ask is that you purchase your range ammunition from GLG if you want to try out some of their weapons. My cell # is 419-305-8111 w/ text & voicemail. Mike


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Glock now makes single stack pistols that fit smaller hands like a glove, (G42, G43 G48) also dont get to fixed up about the non-adjustable sight. there are aftermarket sights out there that are a breeze to install. just lay the gun (empty of course) on its side, tap out the rear sight, slide in the new adjustable and tighten it down with the set screw.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m assuming with all of the firearms being thrown around a revolver is out of the question? Could get a 357 to use for protection and load it up with 38’s for range time with the family? Women seem to enjoy shooting revolvers. Just throwing it out there....


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you ever considered a Ruger lc9 with reduced recoil loads?thats what I'm going to buy for my wife.ive tried the ammo out in my Ruger sr9c and actually shoot better with the reduced recoil loads.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive considered the Ruger lc9 , its still on the list. I think I have found the one I want though , if I can locate one. In the sprinfield xd-s series there is a compact with a 4 inch barrel , a 7 and an 8 ? round mag. I can find it online and on the Dunhams website , but I dont think its one of the most recent versions so I have to find out if anybody has it in stock. Its smaller than the full size but with the 4 inch barrel instead of 3 inch , aiming may be easier and it should have slightly faster muzzle velocity. That should in theory make it more suitable for smaller hands , make it easier to carry or conceal....if I decide to do that later....and make it better at the range than the 3" barrel model. I was holding other xd models at the big R store today and I do like the look and feel , they just dont carry the one Im looking for. They may be discontinued for all I know but I will check around and see.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> I’m assuming with all of the firearms being thrown around a revolver is out of the question? Could get a 357 to use for protection and load it up with 38’s for range time with the family? Women seem to enjoy shooting revolvers. Just throwing it out there....



Ive had a .357 revolver before , it would serve the purpose but I do prefer a mag fed semi auto. Revolvers are more trouble free and generally more reliable , but the look of a modern mag fed gun seems to be a little more menacing , atleast in my opinion , and just may de-escalate a confrontation faster without a shot fired. I appreciate the input though


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one of the Ruger Americans and the gun is an absolute tack driver. It’s by far the best shooting gun I’ve ever had in that price range. It shoot better than a lot of the higher end hand guns I have as well. 

Mine is the only one I’ve ever shot. Not sure if I lucked out and got a good one or they’re all shooters


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I am liking these small compact sized 9mm guns but the 3" barrels make me think of mortar rounds , lob the bullet in the air and wait to see where it lands. I dont see how they can be very accurate past the distance you can throw the gun. LOL I guess Im gonna just have to try one.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I went ahead and bought one today , an XD mod 2 , 4" barrel with 2 15 round mags. Was looking at the compact versions but this one had a better price and its still small and light enough that the wife and kid should be able to use it. It all came down to price and what comes with it for that price. It was $359 at big R ....got it for $323. Pretty good value for the price as long as it works well.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

You owe it to your self to handle a few different CZ models at your local dealer


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Hard to go wrong with an XD so you should be happy. Personally I have a hard time concealing the 4” guns as easily and with the right ammo, I can put all 13 rounds from my 3” Taurus in a sillouette out to 50 yards. Born with a six gun in my hand


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Im looking at a Sig 938.. seems to me someone had one for sale couple years ago.. Who was that


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ckfowler said:


> Hard to go wrong with an XD so you should be happy. Personally I have a hard time concealing the 4” guns as easily and with the right ammo, I can put all 13 rounds from my 3” Taurus in a sillouette out to 50 yards. Born with a six gun in my hand



Yeah the larger size of the 4 inch barrels , and in the case of the XD I bought the larger frame , do make it less concealable. I am not as concerned with concealment , though its still not a very large handgun and would be easier to conceal than some others. My next purchase will be with concealment as a priority so one of the many really small options will be more appealing. 

I am going to get a concealed permit , but plan to mostly open carry except in certain cases where might be better in the long run to conceal. Ive experimented with concealing this gun even though I have no holster yet , and it seems doable though obviously not as easy as a smaller gun. The longer barrel and larger mag capacity make it really nice at the range though


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have Glock a 17 19 and 26 as well as a Kahr Arms PM9 but I can honestly say that Glock hit a homerun with the Glock 48 as far as a jack of all trades gun. I dont have one yet but if I were limited to 1 gun that would be the 1..It will definitely replace the Kahr and maybe the 26 as well. 
I wouldnt worry about full adjustable sights. Windage adjustable is usually sufficient for any needed corrections which should be minimal. 
Make sure your shooting technique is good and ultra consistent before you start trying to chase bullet holes by moving sights.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Meh...I'd take a Kahr over glock any day! 
I have no problem carrying a XD Service 45 all year round. Full size are much easier to shoot more accurately so you did good on Mod 2 XD. You will get another one next time around after you get some time in it. Enjoy!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Glock now makes single stack pistols that fit smaller hands like a glove, (G42, G43 G48) also dont get to fixed up about the non-adjustable sight. there are aftermarket sights out there that are a breeze to install. just lay the gun (empty of course) on its side, tap out the rear sight, slide in the new adjustable and tighten it down with the set screw.


Yea I hear you can you self tapping metal screws in that plastic..


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

View media item 81849
Dunham’s current ad. I love mine, this is less than I paid.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ckfowler said:


> View media item 81849
> Dunham’s current ad. I love mine, this is less than I paid.



Ive been looking at those. Reviews are decent for a gun at that price. Not a bad deal


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus must be pushing their guns.. Vance is having the same sale


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive had the XD at the range twice so far , I really like how it shoots and feels and those two 16 round mags make target shooting fun and the wife and kid handle it well. But I am starting to see how its size will create a few obstacles when I try to conceal it comfortably. Its not huge but I am not a big guy so its probably not a waistband gun for me. I may have to just get a tactical fanny pack to carry it with in the summer. Or I might consider trading it for an XDS or similar sized compact that will conceal easier. Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the XD though.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

yonderfishin said:


> Ive had the XD at the range twice so far , I really like how it shoots and feels and those two 16 round mags make target shooting fun and the wife and kid handle it well. But I am starting to see how its size will create a few obstacles when I try to conceal it comfortably. Its not huge but I am not a big guy so its probably not a waistband gun for me. I may have to just get a tactical fanny pack to carry it with in the summer. Or I might consider trading it for an XDS or similar sized compact that will conceal easier. Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the XD though.


Well, ahh, your allowed two firearms... Vance's(local gunstore) just had a micro 9 on sale for under 500. They have a 938 that I am most likely going to purchase. I am carrying a Colt Gov MkII in 380 right now. I am looking at the 938 as it is almost the exact size only in 9 with a wider grip. I carry between my back and front pocket. There is lot of times I forget it's there. If your looking for a carry piece, well Im recommending the Kimber Micro 9 or sig 938. These two hand guns are also not a striker fired. Which is also important to me. (although I have fired many striker fired semi's that have great triggers.)


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Well, ahh, your allowed two firearms... Vance's(local gunstore) just had a micro 9 on sale for under 500. They have a 938 that I am most likely going to purchase. I am carrying a Colt Gov MkII in 380 right now. I am looking at the 938 as it is almost the exact size only in 9 with a wider grip. I carry between my back and front pocket. There is lot of times I forget it's there. If your looking for a carry piece, well Im recommending the Kimber Micro 9 or sig 938. These two hand guns are also not a striker fired. Which is also important to me. (although I have fired many striker fired semi's that have great triggers.)




Thanks for the info.

Yeah I know I can technically have more than one but that's not in the budget for a while. I'm happy with what I have but I see now how comfortable concealment could be an issue. I like the guns you mentioned here from what I see online about them but an XDS , or M/P shield seem like they should be fine also. Narrower and shorter and still considered reliable.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Look at the S&W bodyguard.. with or without laser.. It is very affordable, an aftermarket trigger is also available.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

As much as I liked the XD it was just large enough to make concealing it a hassle. I took it to Buffalo trading today and traded it for an m&p shield with 4 magazines. Now this one will conceal easier. Its been a learning experience but not a bad one.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I gotta say , I am a new fan of the shield. I wish I had took the time to try the shield first. Heavy enough to balance out the recoil somewhat but comfortable for concealing. Nice gun


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I really like the S&W M&P 9mm 2.0. Very comparable to a G19 & G26 versions depending on the size you purchase. The 2.0 has a better trigger than the original. Hickock45 on YouTube does a great review of this gun and even purchased it. I bought it too and find it very useful as a CC and fun to shoot at the range.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I didnt get the 2.0 version I would have had to add $100 to the trade , I got the first version which was almost an even swap. But I did get to shoot it first and I was impressed. From what I gather the only major difference is a slightly different trigger pull.


----------

